# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Cockatiel ή Lovebird

## Stella

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο με αυτό το θέμα.Ελπίζω να μπορέσετε να με βοηθήσετε!Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με κανένα είδος από τα δύο (Cockatiel,Lovebird).

  Μπορώ να πω ότι μπορώ να αφιερώσω αρκετό χρόνο (μετά της 3 είμαι σπίτι)
  Θέλω:
  Να είναι κοινωνικό 
  Να μην χρειάζεται πολύ φροντίδα (γιατί είμαι αρχάρια ακόμα)
  Και να δένεται με τον άνθρωπο ...

 Λοιπόν τι πιστεύετε,ποιο θα μου ταίριαζε καλύτερα?

----------


## nikolas_23

αυτο με την φροντιδα που λες ειναι ενα θεμα ειναι ζωντανο και ολα τα ζωντανα αφου η ζωη τους εξαρτατε απο εσενα θελουν  πααααααααααρα μα παααααααααααααρα πολυ φροντιδα οποτε δεν υπαρχει τετοιο pet που ψαχνεις εκτος και αν παρεις ενα ανακοντα και του πετας μια κατσικα να τρωει καθε 3 μηνες

----------


## Athina

Γιουπππππ γιατί τέτοια επιθετικότητα

----------


## nikolas_23

δεν ειναι επιθετικοτητα απλα της ειπα να παρει ενα ζωακι που δεν θελει πολυ φροντιδα....απλα τα παει ολα αναποδα

----------


## Stella

Νίκο παραπάνω λέει να μην χρειάζεται ΠΟΛΥ !!! ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα ασχολούμαι με το πουλάκι όπως έγραψα, απλός ρωτάω ποιο απο τα δύο θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο !

----------


## vicky_ath

Νικόλα νομίζω ότι η Στέλλα δεν θέλει ένα ζωάκι που να μην χρειαζεται φροντιδα, αλλά ένα που να μην έχεις τρελές απαιτήσεις για να μπορει να το φροντίσει με τις αρχαριες γνωσεις που έχει!Οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνουμε κουβέντα για το θέμα αυτό!
Ας περιοριστούμε στο να της προτεινουμε ένα απο τα δύο είδη!

----------


## Athina

τέλος πάντων ας κλείσει το θέμα!!!

----------


## serafeim

αν του προσφερεις τα καταληλα και εχεις και τα μπατζι για παρεα καλο ειναι να παρεις αγαπουλινια...
γιατι τα κοκατιλ ειναι παρα μα παρα πολυ κοινωνικα πουλια και χωρις την παρουσια ανθρωπου η δευτερου πουλιου θα παθει καταθλιψη...
ειδικα αν το παρεις μεγαλο με τα μπατζι θα ειναι επιθετικο!!! προτινω lovebird!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Απο οτι διαβαζω εδω μεσα, τα κοκατιλ ειναι πιο "κοινωνικα" και δενονται περισσοτερο με τους ανθρωπους, ομως τα lovebirds ειναι φοβεροι κλοουν και για αυτο εγω πηρα και "ψηφιζω" λαβ...

Θεωρω οτι ισχυει το οτι ειναι ενας "μεγαλος" παπαγαλος σε "μικρη" συσκευασια...

----------


## nikolas_23

οκ στελλα σορρυ που παραφερθηκα...για εμενα και τα 2 πουλακια αυτα αφου τα θες να ειναι ημερα και να δεθουν και μαζι σου θελουν την ιδια φροντιδα...εμενα μου αρεσουν περισοτερο τα κοκατιλ....αυτο με την πολυ ή λιγο φροντιδα παντος δεν το καταλαβα και παλι πιστευω οτι ολα θελουν την ιδια  εχω ποσα διαφορετικα και το ιδιο μου μοιαζει

----------


## serafeim

εχεις δικιο αλλα αφου κατεχει μπατζι ας παρει λοβ... θα ειναι ποιο καλα πυστευω!!! αν και τα κοκατιλ ειναι ποιο κοινωνικα και τα πανε καλυτερα απο τα λοβ με τα μπατζι!!
τελος παντον αν ειναι και ληπεις τοσες ωρες και εχεις τροπο να το απασχολεις μεχρι της 3 παρε κοκατιλ κατα την γνωμη μου αλλιως λοβ!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Κ τα 2 είδη έχουν παρόμοιες απαιτησεις!Δεν είχα ποτέ lovebird, αλλά έχω ακούσει ότι είναι περίεργα πουλάκια..
Τα κοκατίλ είναι γλύκες κ δένονται πολυ με τον ιδιοκτήτη τους!Ειδικά αν μιλάμε για ήμερο πουλάκι είναι απίστευτα φιλικά κ χαδιάρικα!
Εντάξει μέχρι τις 3 δεν είναι αργά πιστευω!!Δε θα έχει πρόβλημα το πουλάκι, αρκεί να έχει πολλά παιχνίδια να ασχολείται κ να του δίνεις μερικά φιλάκια το πρωι πριν πας στη δουλειά!

*Κάπου παραπάνω διάβασα ότι αν είναι μόνα τους χωρίς ζευγάρι μπορεί να πάθουν κατάθλιψη, κάτι που πιστευω ότι δεν ισχύει γιατί μπορεί το πουλάκι να θεωρεί εσένα ζευγάρι του!Εγώ βλέπω από τα δικά μου ότι προτιμούν τη δική μου παρέα από την μεταξύ τους τις περισσότερες φορές!
Επίσης μπορούν ακόμα κ με τα μπατζι σου να τα βρουν..φυσικά τα πουλάκια θα έχουν διαφορετικά κλουβιά, αλλά αν συναντηθούν εκτός κλουβιού μπορεί να γίνουν κ φίλοι!

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ εχεις δικιο αλλα οταν ειπα καταθλιψει εννοουσα αν το αφηνει πολλες ωρες μονο του!!!

----------


## zack27

Παιδια θα συμφωνησω με τη Βικη!!!!Θεωρω οτι πανω κατω εχουν τις ιδιες απαιτησεις!!!μεχρι τις 3 που θα λειπεις θεωρω οτι ειναι οκ!!!!δουλευουμε κιολας νομιζω δεν μπορεις να εισαι ολη μερα σπιτι!!!Απο οτι ξερω τα lovebird ειναι καλο να τα εχεις σε ζευγαρι να και δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι απολυτο αυτο!!!Τα κοκατιλ ειναι πολυ καλη παρεα και αυτα!!!!Οτι και να αποφασισεις να εχεις στο κλουβι μπολικα παιχνιδια να ασχολειται!!!αν θες διαβασες και εδω στο φορουμ για το καθε ειδος να ενημερωθεις!!!
Δες εδω...
*Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι*

----------


## demis

Τα λοβ ειναι καταπληκτικα πουλακια εχω ενα  ζευγαρι κ μονο να τα βελεπεις να κανουν τρελες χωρις να τα αγγιζεις σε κανουν να χαμογελας! Πιστευω ομως πως εχουν περισσοτερες απαιτησεις απο τα κοκατιλ κ τα μπατζυ γιατι ειναι πουλια που βαριουνται ευκολα κ θα πρεπει συνεχεια να παιρνεις καινουργια παιχνιδια γιατι θα σου τα καταστρεφουν διοτι ειναι δαιμονες. Ισως τα δικα μου παρα ειναι δαιμονες αλλα μολις τους βαζω παιχνιδια που διαλυονται ευκολα μετα απο 2 ωρες δεν υπαρχει τιποτα! Κ ΝΑ φανατστεις οτιο αν το παιχνιδια που τους δινω δεν χαλαει ευκολα δεν το ξανα αγγιζουν. Το αλλο θεμα ειναι πως αν θες το λοβ σου να ειναι ηρεμο θα πρεπει να παρεις ενα μωρο η εστω ενα μικρης ηλικειας γιατι απο πετσοπ δεν προκειται να ηρεμεψει τοσο ευκολα. Αντιθετως τα κοκατιλ εκπαιδευονται πολυ πιο ευκολα κ αντεχουν περισσοτερο τη μοναξια απο ο,τι τα λοβ. Το δικο μου οταν το ειχα μονο του παρολου που ειχε εμενα για πολλες ωρες μετα απο 5 μηνες παραλιγο να το χασω απο καταθλιψη γι αυτο  ετρεξα να του παρω παρεα κ τωρα ειναι μια χαρα, αλλα το θεμα ειναι πως το δικο μου δεν ηταν κ ηρεμο ειχαμε μονο οπτικη επαφη. Ενα εντελως ηρεμο πουλακι που παιαζει με το αφεντικο του κ βγαινει καθημερινα απο το κλουβι δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα μονο του, ΑΛωστε οι μεγαλοι παπαγαλοι πως  ζουνε μονοι τους? απλα εχουν το αφεντικο τους που τους κραταει ποολλες ωρες συντροφια.

----------


## marlene

*Γενικότερα, με έχουν καλύψει ο Θέμης κ η Βίκυ.. Ισχύει το περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα....! 
Περίπου ίδιες ανάγκες έχουν τα πουλιά κ το κάθε είδος (όπως κ το κάθε πουλί μεμονωμένα) την δική του προσωπικότητα κ χάρη!
Μπορείς να δεις βιντεάκια στο φόρουμ ή στο you tube, με τα πουλιά να συμπεριφέρονται ζωντανά... Νομίζω πως αυτό ίσως σου δώσει πολύ καλύτερη αίσθηση για το κάθε είδος, από ότι οποιοδήποτε άρθρο!
Στη θέση σου θα επέλεγα σύμφωνα με τα παρακάτω πρακτικά βήματα:

* Σε ποια περιοχή μένεις? Είναι εύκολο να βρεις εκτροφείο από λοβ ή κοκατίλ κοντά σου?
Ένα πουλάκι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι ενσωματώνεται πολύ πιο εύκολα στη ζωή μας από ότι ένα άγριο... Η επικοινωνία είναι τελείως διαφορετική από ότι με ένα άγριο πουλί, οπότε για μένα αυτό θα ήταν προτεραιότητα..

* Βλέπω ότι έχεις ήδη μπατζάκια.. Τα μπάτζις είναι από την Αυστραλία όπως κ τα κοκατίλ. Γενικότερα, τα κοκατίλ φημίζονται για την αρμονική τους συνύπαρξη με άλλα είδη πόσο μάλλον με τα μπάτζις που είναι κ γειτονάκια!
Αντίθετα, τα λοβς έχουν μία φήμη επιθετικής συμπεριφοράς προς άλλα είδη.. Είναι πολύ πιο κτητικά με το χώρο τους αλλά κ με τον άνθρωπό τους...! Σε περίπτωση λοιπόν που πάρεις λοβμπερντ κ το έχεις έξω μαζί με τα μπάτζις θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή!

* Σε ότι αφορά το μέγεθος τώρα.. Ουσιαστικά, τα λοβμπερντς κ τα κοκατίλ έχουν το ίδιο μέγεθος. Απλά τα κοκατίλ έχουν μία μεγάααλη ουρίτσα, που κάνει την κίνηση τους μέσα στο κλουβί τους δυσκολότερη. Αυτή είναι τουλάχιστον η αίσθηση που έχω από τη συνύπαρξη μαζί τους! =) Οπότε έχε υπόψην σου πως τα κοκατίλ, για πρακτικούς λόγους, χρειάζονται λίγο μεγαλύτερο κλουβάκι!

Αυτά από εδώ..! Εύχομαι σύντομα να γνωρίσουμε το νέο σου μικράκι..!!! 
*

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τα κοκατιλ ΔΕΝ παθαίνουν κατάθλιψη αν δεν υπάρχει 2 πουλί ή αν δεν είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης όλη μέρα μαζί του.
Τα κοκατιλ αν είναι άγρια δεν θα έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα,δεν κάνουν πολύ φασαρία και είναι εντυπωσιακά.
Αντιθέτως το λοβ αν είναι ένα μόνο του είναι κακόκεφο.
Προτείνω κοκατιλ.

----------


## HAOS

Τα κοκατιλ ειναι πολυ κοινωνικα πουλια κι ετσι η συμβιωση με τα αλλα πουλακια θα ερθει γρηγορα και ευκολα.Επισης δεν θα ειναι προβλημα το οτι λειπεις ως τις τρεις γιατι θα γινουν φιλοι και ετσι θα κανουν παρεα ωσπου να γυρισεις.Πιστευω ομως πως οτι κι αν διαλεξεις δεν θα εχει πολυ σημασια γιατι και τα δυο ειδη ειναι αξιολατρευτα.Καλο θα ηταν να ερθεις σε επαφη και με τα δυο.Θα καταλαβεις αμεσως ποιο σου ταιριαζει.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Να προσθεσω οτι κοκατιλ θα βρεις πολυ πιο ευκολα...

----------


## serafeim

φιλε μου εγω θα εκανα το εξης και θα το κανω οταν παω να αγορασω...
βρες εναν εκτροφεα που να εχει και τα 2 ειδη.. τραβα και θα σε διαλεξει μονο του το πουλακι... παρε αυτο που θα σε διαλεξει,αγαπησει,λατρεψει  !!!
εγω αν μπορουσα θα τα επερνα ολα!!! αλλα....

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Πο θα βρει το εκτροφεα ειναι το θεμα... Εγω που ψαχνω lovebird, βρηκα μονο εναν εκτροφεα που ειχε μονο ενα ή δυο λουτινο...

----------


## Athina

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς κάνα ΚΑΛΟ εκτροφείο στη Θεσσαλονίκη?

----------


## mitsman

Οτι αναφερθει σε πμ παρακαλω...

----------

